# Sucker Punch



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 11, 2010)

I couldn't find a thread for this movie, and I don't know if too many people know about it. So sorry if this is a repost, BUT THIS MOVIE LOOKS TOO EPIC FOR YOU NOT TO KNOW.

Zack Snyder does it again, IMO, because I loved his version of Watchmen.


Ladies and gentlemen, Sucker Punch:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks interesting 

Sucker Punch (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, I hope this turns out well. The premise behind the movie sounds really interesting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks pretty dang sweet. Hated watchmen, but loved 300.


----------



## Decimater1 (Oct 19, 2010)

legit


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Necrobump.


So, I watched this movie yesterday, and while I was blown away by the aesthetic style and the well-done fight scenes, the plot was lackluster. Such a great concept, such a poor delivery. 

What did you guys think?




P.S. Emily Browning is really HOT!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't seen this, but saw the trailers and figured it was yet another visually stunning film with barely any plot


----------



## Explorer (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seen this movie.

The visuals can be amazing.

The story itself strikes me as a 12-year-old boy's videogame fantasy with hot girls, thinking that it deals with female empowerment, but actually just making them objects while claiming otherwise. 

I've wavered about buying it just to have on the shelf, and finally ran across it for $5 used. 

And I decided that I didn't want it in my house, even for that price.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the sweet visual's (o)(o)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok. So. This film is visually amazing. The story is there, but if you didn't enjoy Watchmen or 300 you're not going to enjoy this film either. Personally I think Watchmen is better, but visually this film kicks every other film ever in the balls. If you can manage to get off your high horse for a few hours and enjoy something for what it is, pick it up now. If not, your loss.

As for making the women objects, yes. There is the empowerment theme also, but I really don't see a problem with objectifying women within the comic book genre of films. Like it or not, sexualising women has been part of the comic book genre (read: almost every genre) since day one and to cry foul play would be to object to a staple of movies. Objectifying women isn't inherently in bad taste, it all depends how it is approached. I believe that Snyder approached the objectification of women with enough respect in this film, and I do think that people get way too worked up about women being sexualised in film.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoilers!



Spoiler



The girls in Sucker Punch are never empowered. They are constantly under the threat of rape, and are only powerful in their fantasies. The only power they have is in using their sexuality, which is translated as their using it violently (the way Baby Doll's dances are never shown, but are only depicted as the killing scenes). Even at the end, even though Sweet Pea escapes, she never manages to speak up and defend herself, and is only saved because another man, the bus driver, speaks up when she can't bring herself to take care of the situation.

So, a movie where women escape the rapes and violence of their lives by living in a fantasy world, and where only one of them escapes murder and/or violation... not quite an empowerment theme. Instead, it's about watching abused girls in hot schoolgirl outfits fantasize about hoping to escape, even though that never comes about for any but one.


 
On the plus side, if you're turned on by the idea of Sailor Moon being threatened with rape, and of her firing big guns at the same time, this is the film you've been waiting for.

That guy isn't me, though.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 4, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> P.S. Emily Browning is really HOT!!!


 
Hey, Phi...! The Understatement Store called... they want their understatement back!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so you've seen it! Interesting.



Spoiler



I think the deliberate omission of Baby Doll's dances were to ensure that the film didn't paint the girls out as only sexual objects. Were they sexual objects? Sure. But it's a comic book film! They also had characters, which whilst shallow, were deeper than they needed to be.

Would you argue that Lara Croft paints a better picture for women because she does all the killing all by herself? No of course you wouldn't. She is a character that is tailored for the video game generation and she was never intended to be anything more.



Honestly, I actually got annoyed watching the film because I knew there would be people who claim that it is nothing more than girls in skirts and CGI machine guns... because while that is all it's meant to be, it was done so in incredible style and you should know what to expect from a comic book film.

I really enjoyed it, and I am a hideous film snob, so take from that what you will.

Look at Roger Ebert, the most revered film critic in the industry. He extremely rarely gives a film a score based on film critic snobbery unlike 95% of most critics. Instead he gives films scores on what they promise to be, which is exactly how a good critic should operate: without bias and based on the promise.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ah, so you've seen it! Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Wait... so you're saying that the sexual way they dressed during the deep fantasy sequences were to ensure the girls were viewed as sexual objects with guns? *laugh* 

I don't have an opinion about Lara Croft because I've never played the game, nor have I watched the movies. However, yes, I'd argue that a big-breasted woman with guns was just the kind of character to attract the same crowd as Sucker Punch.


 
Regarding your last point... 

According to you, the film was meant to be girls in scanty clothes with CGI guns, and you were annoyed that people were going to notice that? I don't understand. How can you be annoyed at people grasping the obvious?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First point: Doesn't make sense to me I'm afraid so if you can explain it further I will respond.

Second point: There's nothing wrong with enjoying crap from time to time and finding the value in it and appreciating it for what it is. Cherry Coke? Complete crap. Does it taste good? You're damn right!

Third point: Yes, yes it was. Not annoyed at all, I'm just shocked at how you can come in here and bash it, claiming to be too good for it_ and then watch it _and then continue to bash it and still claiming to be too good for it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm just shocked at how you can come in here and bash it, claiming to be too good for it_ and then watch it _and then continue to bash it and still claiming to be too good for it.



Yeah I don't get it either.... if you're morally offended by whatever parts of the film and apparently appalled by the "type" of characters they used for the film and feel they are objectifying women, why would you bother watching it and then get upset about it?  Did you think the women were dressed this way in the trailer but were going to be sporting a parka throughout the film and conversing with each other about the stock market over tea?  What did you really expect? I didn't go into the movie with high hopes of a monster plot and zero objectification of women, but again I saw the trailer and drew my own conclusions from the obvious.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 8, 2011)

Given the weight of the the maximized eye-candy visuals (effects and of course the girls) , I was expecting a way worse story.I liked the somewhat non totally predictable ending


Spoiler



(apart from the fact that the bad guy gets caught)


 considering that eye-candy films have usually crappy endings.

By default this film can't be thought-provoking nor will it be remembered for anything else than the visuals,but I had a good time watching it.















My dick too.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait... is the implication that I thought I was too good for the movie before I watched it? I really wanted to like it. I also try to see movies fresh, without finding out anything about their content. 

That's a hilarious idea, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Wait... is the implication that I thought I was too good for the movie before I watched it? I really wanted to like it. I also try to see movies fresh, without finding out anything about their content.
> 
> That's a hilarious idea, though.



Well yeah it is dude. I'm not the only person that's drawn that conclusion from your posts either. 

In this case though, you knew about the film as evidenced earlier in the thread, then watched it (seemingly so you could bash it, but I'm not going to say that for sure) so I'm not sure what you're getting at with that.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 8, 2011)

The best thing about Sucker Punch was the remix of Bjork's Army of Me.

And teh hawt chiks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 8, 2011)

Without straying too much farther OT, you're hardcore against this movie but you're fine with reposting this picture?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2653609-post22.html

 

Makes sense to me!


----------

